# 3M Tire & Wheel Cleaner, VW Alloy Wheel Brush



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I discovered some really useful, and really effective products in the parts department of my local VW dealer this week.
First is 3M™ Tire and Wheel Cleaner, which is one of the products on the VW 'approved' list. Second is a long pointy brush for cleaning the alloy rims, which is listed in the current DriverGear catalog.
I'm partial to 3M products to begin with - I have always found that they do a good job, although they can be expensive - and both of these products were for sale at my dealer, so I bought them. The process is pretty simple - wet the rim with a hose, poke around with the brush, and rinse it off with the hose. What is remarkable is that it works so well, and with the correct chemical and the correct brush, it takes about 60 seconds per wheel, and no excess effort, to get them sparkling clean. It's not even necessary to push down on the brush, just to poke it around in all the slots.
Anyway - this was my 'interesting discovery' of the week, I thought I would share it with all of you. There is a complete list of VW specified cleaning products (the stuff the dealerships use) in PDF format attached to this thread, if you want to download it: Volkswagen Cleaning Instructions for Dealers, VW Recommended Chemicals
Michael
*Before*


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 3M Tire & Wheel Cleaner, VW Alloy Wheel Brush (PanEuropean)*

Oh I get it. It's a before and after! That first picture had me wondering if the cleaner worked very good at all!
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*A problem with wheels and brake dust*

Bless me group for I have sinned. It's been ... forever since my last confession ... mainly because I never have here before ... OK, enough of that, but confessions forthcoming.
So tomorrow I have a few personal milestones occurring. One of which includes my longest drive to date in my Phaeton for some family activity. So I decided to spend my evening before doing the thing I find most relaxing and most rewarding come tomorrows drive ... detailing my car.
Now I consider myself a "detailer" in every sense of the word. I find caring for my vehicles to be some of the most relaxing time I can spend alone. Besides, I had to take some time to give the Phaeton the once over after my wife harassed me about the water spots on the interior metal between the doors.








So tonight I set out to get my Phaeton all cleaned up starting with the wheels and staying with the wheels for way to long. Ya see ever since I got my NSX, I haven't hand washed my Phaeton. I think the last time I had washed it was in Jan. (that's my first confession). With the NSX, I pretty much just it when it's not sunny. So hand washing seems like way to much effort. Hence one of the reasons I'm considering selling it (confession number 2).
Anyway, when I was cleaning the gaps in the wheels I could not get them clean. This has to be the first time in my life I have ever experienced this. It would seem that in the "corner" of the triangular gap in the wheel, there was so much brake dust adhered, that I could not get it off. It was the same potion of each triangular gap and the reverse on the opposite side wheel. This was only the front wheels. I'm not sure what is going on, but it finally came off using 3M adhesive remover and a lot of scrubbing. Inside the gaps seemed like a lost cause not that I could get my hand in there anyway. I'll include a pic of my car to display the wheels as I can't find Michael's post with the wheel close ups.
I just wanted to share this to alert anyone that sees some stubborn "dirt" on these wheels that they may want to address it. I would imagine that my lack of hand cleaning somewhat contributed to the situation. Now I do use an automatic car wash in town that while not brushless is considered the best. It’s not like I just let the Phaeton sit dirty. But they just don't get wheels clean. I would highly recommend taking necessary steps to keep this area clean. I also will not be surprised if this item doesn't come up as a possible warrantee item for some of us leading to brake shoe replacements.
Sorry for the long winded post, but I did want to share.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I suppose one choice would be to paint the areas between the spokes flat black and claim the wheels came that way!
The other is to use those brake pads that give off the silver colored metal flake brake dust. I can't remember the name...








Seriously though, Phaeton Chix had a way to keep the wheels easier to clean. Perhaps she'll see this and share it with us again. 


_Modified by Paldi at 10:44 PM 6-27-2005_


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Phaeton Chix suggested using fabric softener sheets on the wheels after cleaning them. I thought I knew a lot about detailing but that was new to me. It works well. 
Brake dust seems to be one of those unsolvable problems. I got behind taking care of my wheels on my 740 and had the same problem. The "pitting" on the wheels would never come of.
Now, I wax my wheels. I've tried lots of waxes including a product called "RejeX". It worked ok but the best product I've found is "Wheel wax", advertised in Autoweek. You might check it out at http://www.wheelwax.com. 
Michael, as I type this, I don't remember the rules for recommending products. If I erred, let me now. Thanks.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: A problem with wheels and brake dust (whealy)*

Shame...Shame, Shame , Shame....


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

But this wasn't normal brake dust. Normal brake dust comes off with simply green and some wiping. This was concentrated and almost felt as if it had left an impression on the wheel.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (whealy)*

We call that crud.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_We call that crud.


















Oh and Peter thanks for understanding ... or not


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (whealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whealy* »_...This was concentrated and almost felt as if it had left an impression on the wheel.

I think that is what normal brake dust does when it is left alone for a little while, and you combine heat, road dirt, some water splashes, etc...
I do agree, it is a PITA to keep the wheels clean. I have got into the habit of washing just the wheels about once a week, even if the rest of the car is clean. I encountered that 'burned on crud' once, when I came home after 3 months away, and I don't want to have to go through the grief of removing it again.
Michael


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A problem with wheels and brake dust (whealy)*

Two products that work very well on brake dust are PS21 (Gel formula) and Sonax R2000 wheel cleaners. They are strong yet contain no harsh chemicals, so will not damage the wheel finish. I have been using the PS21 product for over a year now and it is very good. For caked on brake dust you will need a good wheel brush. 
Apply two coat of Zaino once the wheel has been cleaned and dryed. The Zaino really works well and lasts much longer than "wax" products. After the Zaino treatment cleaning the wheels will be much easier.


_Modified by kal at 3:39 AM 6-28-2005_


----------



## njwiseguy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: A problem with wheels and brake dust (whealy)*

The wheel brush that VW sells is absolutely perfect for cleaning the rims on a Phaeton. It is not expensive at all and seems to be holding up quite well. The only thing to look out for is the rubber cap on the end. Mine had worn through and the metal core of the brush could have scratched my rims - I just wrapped some thick rubber electrical tape around the tip and it seems to be good as new. Also cleaning once a week is important - if the brake dust is allowed to sit on the rim I think it is pretty much impossible to get off.
My rotors are another thing. Are anyone else's rotors rusting? Mine look terrible - not the actual surface of the rotor but all of the holes down where it meets the rim.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Rusting rotors (sounds like a good name for a punk rock band) are an issue with the Phaeton...I frankly chose to ignore the problem when I had the car, as it did not seem to impact brake performance. The 2005 Performance wheels do a better job hiding it than the 2004 Challange wheel...the trade off is you can not show off the big brakes and the 2005 wheels (V8 only, sorry) are an even bigger PITA to clean.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (whealy)*

Only joking....







January?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: A problem with wheels and brake dust (njwiseguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwiseguy* »_My rotors are another thing. Are anyone else's rotors rusting? Mine look terrible - not the actual surface of the rotor but all of the holes down where it meets the rim. 


Interesting that you should mention that - I was looking at my car yesterday and thinking "Gee, the middle of those rotors looks kind of scuzzy." I will be changing wheels this fall - I now have a set of Performance rims that I will use for snow tires - and perhaps when the Challenge wheels are removed at that time, my dealer can have a closer look at the rotors and see if it would be practical to take them off and send them out to be painted. I have no idea how they are attached, or how difficult it would be to strip and repaint the inner portion of the rotor.
Michael


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Only joking....







January?

Hey I confessed! You're not supposed to call me on it!
{Head down and swinging side-to-side} yes ...


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (whealy)*

I am sure that this will come as a shock to many, but...I am blessed with not one, but two, really awesome Brushless Car Wash facilities that I use all of the time...One is here at Home and the other is near the office...
Now here is the best part...The employees at both absolutely LOVE the PHAETON and treat it like their own...Senior Staff take advantage to handle the detail portion...And the smiles never end.
I guess all of the things that we love about our PHAETONs is contagious and knows no bounds...sweet, stealth, and original....








Besides, that thing is like an Ark...Who has the time???


_Modified by vwguild at 11:35 PM 6-28-2005_


----------



## Steve Covington (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Hi!
Every other week, I put PHAETON on the lift, remove, clean, wax and retorque the wheels to specs. At the same time I clean the undercarriage. My wife thinks I am a little obsessed. On mothers-day the one and only request my wife had was, No talking about PHAETON. The word slipped out only once! 
Steve Covington


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (Steve Covington)*

you should see a Phaetonologist! and we should set up a support group for wives of Phaeton owners








Ed.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Steve Covington)*

I wonder if putting that "tire shine" spray (silicone) on our wheels ,which eventually gets all over everything, makes brake dust adhere even more so. I like the way it makes my tires look but within a day it is all over the tire rims. Later it seems to collect brake dust.
I just wonder if it mixes with brake dust to make a difficult crud to remove???
Or it may make it easier to remove.... I don't which way it would work.
Regardless, I wipe away all the excess just after spraying it on. Still it finds its way even on the front of the car hood!!!


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
i use a wipe on gel for turtle wax or meguier's. Very easy to apply and very little splattering.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (jmdpjd1)*

Thanks Joe. I'll have to pick up some and try that.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I wonder if putting that "tire shine" spray (silicone) on our wheels ,which eventually gets all over everything, makes brake dust adhere even more so. I like the way it makes my tires look but within a day it is all over the tire rims. Later it seems to collect brake dust.
I just wonder if it mixes with brake dust to make a difficult crud to remove???
Or it may make it easier to remove.... I don't which way it would work.
Regardless, I wipe away all the excess just after spraying it on. Still it finds its way even on the front of the car hood!!!

David,
I know in the instance I described above, the tire shine wasn't an issue. I only use that when I hand detail. So this is at least one case where that did not come into play.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

The very best tire shine I have ever used in 50 years is made by "Stoner"- go to their web site. Trust me.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_The very best tire shine I have ever used in 50 years is made by "Stoner"- go to their web site. Trust me.

So long as they can IM me some Taco Bell after the transaction's done...anyone else hungry???


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: 3M Tire & Wheel Cleaner, VW Alloy Wheel Brush (WISVW)*

Does anyone know of replacement brake pads for the Phaeton that don't "Dust" as much? I had the pard replaced on my Murano and the "Dust" simply disappeared and braking actually improved and no noise either. Thanks for Thoughts.
Don


_Modified by GripperDon at 1:58 PM 7-13-2005_


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: 3M Tire & Wheel Cleaner, VW Alloy Wheel Brush (GripperDon)*

Don,
Ceramic pads will reduce the dust. I searched but could not find any to fit the Phaeton, but some companies will make up a set for you if you send them the backing plates from a worn set of OEM pads. I'll keep my eyes open for a replacement set and let you know if I find any.
Rob


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thank You!
Don


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Don, I put mine on with my hands instead of a pad or cloth. It's easier to take off than put on but after doing so you will probably have a strong hankering for a pina colada.


----------

